# My kitties!



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! I finally figured out how to do the pics on here...so here we go!!

Kisa came home to us in 2004. My husband decided that he wanted to get me a kitten because I'd been going on and on about how I missed having cats. 

Cant' find a kitten pic, but here is my pretty girl 










Logan became part of the family just 3 short months later, we felt Kisa would be happier with a little friend. He was so incredibly tiny...and he just looked so sad!!

Then:









Now:









MacKenzie and Jordan came home in 2006, a friend of mine had kittens, and I was going to take *one*. Another friend took 2 kittens and the momma, which left 2 sweet kittens. I couldn't decide which one I wanted so I brought them both home!!

Then:









Now:
MacKenzie -









Jordan -









So here we are in 2011 and for the most part they all get along. MacKenzie & Logan are friends, Jordan and Kisa tolerate each other, and MacKenzie likes to antagonize poor Kisa. Logan and Jordan love their people, Logan follows me like a puppy and will wait until I assume proper seating position to jump up into my lap for a nap. He was supposed to be my husband's cat, but he is totally all about me! Kisa was supposed to be my kitty, she is 100% my husbands. Funny how things work out that way lol. 

OK, I've more than rambled on here for tonight


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome, and you have a beautiful cat family..! 

Fran


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I love your cat family! They're all so beautiful and look so contented.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful family! Ahh, jealous of your four cats. I've been halted at just two! Soon though, soon...


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow..such pretty faces.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I love your kitties! So beautiful...


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Dare I say that Kisa actually looks like she's smiling in the first pic? That's adorable.

All your cats are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Isis, I think you are right, she does look like she's smiling, I never noticed that before. This is what's great about coming here, I get to see them through others' eyes  

I think Jordan looks angry all the time lol, she has the glare down pat, but she is such a snuggler. She looks a lot like her mom, only double the size! She's 13 pounds of fluff and love! MacKenzie, her sister, is only 8 pounds lol. I think their dad was a big kitty.

I have a picture somewhere of Mac sitting on top of the bookshelf, looking down at us, but the light is shining and makes her glow a bit...she looked like the devil incarnate lol. I'll try to find it! She can glare at you just as good as Jordan lol...kinda scary sometimes haha


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Its crazy to see how much their coloring changed, they are so beautiful, all of them!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Morquinn said:


> Its crazy to see how much their coloring changed, they are so beautiful, all of them!


No kidding! When I posted the pics I saw that, I could hardly believe they were the same cats! The 'kittens' have changed so much. They're almost 5 now...I still refer to them as "the kittens" lol. They'll always be babies to me


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

All very good looking cats


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable cats.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful kitties! I love the long haired cats!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such beautiful kitties! Thanks for figuring out how to post pictures.


----------

